# OK, so the E36 couldn't do THIS



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Last night, accelerating onto the highway, fast shift from 2nd into 3rd, DSC lit up like a Christmas tree trying to get the power down. 

Heh. 

Because of the bizarre clutch, the E36 wouldn't even bark the tires on a 1-2 upshift, let alone 2-3. 

Heh-heh. 

The other thing I noticed is that accelerating hard through a tunnel with all the windows open is just a singular experience. LOUD LOUD LOUD. 

That is all.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: 

I hear you. I was like :yikes: as I floored the Alpina (after the 1200mls service), 1st, 2nd, 3rd gear and the DSC was still blinking :wow:

As for the sound, I'm a converted windows-down driver since I have my new car


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> As for the sound, I'm a converted windows-down driver since I have my new car


And you are not afraid that dust or some other grime will eat its way into your Ecru leather? :yikes:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

JST said:


> Last night, accelerating onto the highway, fast shift from 2nd into 3rd, DSC lit up like a Christmas tree trying to get the power down.


 :thumbup: :drive:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> And you are not afraid that dust or some other grime will eat its way into your Ecru leather? :yikes:


I'm wiping the interior every day with a damp cloth :eeps:

No, I don't have OCD


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The question is, have you wrenched someone's neck yet? In 1st or 2nd, jumping on the gas with an unsuspecting passenger can do a real number on their neck. Especially if they are looking down at something in their lap.

My wife now makes sure her head is up and straight anytime we hit a place where she expects some serious acceleration.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I want an M3 

one day


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

i churped 2nd in both of my E36 M3's, no-problem.... could not churp 3rd in E36, can in E46 - now that's progress! :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Hell, I've chirped 3rd in my 330 with a powershift and Contis. (only did it once)


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Hell, I've chirped 3rd in my 330 with a powershift and Contis. (only did it once)


with a powershift and snow tires I can churp 3rd in my mazda 626 beater


----------



## Zam (Jun 15, 2003)

JST said:


> The other thing I noticed is that accelerating hard through a tunnel with all the windows open is just a singular experience. LOUD LOUD LOUD.


Imagine the sounds in a cab. With the top down(in my S), driving under a long bridge & hitting the 6-9k rpms is sweet happiness. Can't wait to do it in my ///M.

2 weeks to go...


----------

